# Long Beach, CA - Looking for players



## Dr. Confoundo (May 9, 2009)

We've found that our group of five is just a little too small. So we are looking to add someone to our group... and it could be you! 

We meet on a weekly basis in the Long Beach area, with players in the South Bay and northern Orange County area. We are all in our mid 30s-40s, and have been playing together for 8+ years. Our games tend to be a little more casual, a little less role-playing than I'd probably like (but new blood might help get us out of that rut). We try not to be too rules dependant, so rules or system purists might find us a little too lax. We are a group of friends who enjoy getting together one weeknight a week to smash bad guys, along with some dumb jokes and talk of the newest computer games. 

We've had a number of different campaigns over the last couple years, with almost all of us running at one time or another. We are currently playing 4E (with some really liking it, and some finding it adequate), and might branch out into Mutants & Masterminds if there is enough interest.


----------



## Pariah77 (May 15, 2009)

Are you still looking for new players? If you are, I'd interested in joining.  I've been gaming for roughly 20 years and have played D&D, WoD (1st), Serenity and Star Wars (WEG & WotC) to name a few.

I've only had a chance to play 4e once, but I enjoyed it. And as for M&M, I've been trying to talk some friends into giving it a shot, but no such luck.


----------



## Dr. Confoundo (May 20, 2009)

I sent you a Private Message - we are still looking for a new player.


----------



## Pariah77 (May 20, 2009)

Thanks *Dr. Confoundo*. I sent you a PM back.


----------

